# apt-get: command not found



## macmarco (15 Mai 2003)

J'ai installé : X11, X11SDK, Fink0.5.2, Finkcommander et malgré ça, lorsque je tape "sudo apt-get" ou bien "fink", j'ai ce message très énervant: "commnad not found"!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ca n'est pourtant pas la première fois que j'installe X11 et Fink et jusqu'ici je n'avais pas eu ce problème !
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci d'avance !


----------



## maousse (15 Mai 2003)

tu as bien édité ton ~/.tcshrc en mettant 'source /sw/bin/init.csh' dedans ?

(pour vérifier si c'est ça, si dans une nouvelle fenetre de terminal, tu tapes d'abord 'source /sw/bin/init.csh' et que dans cette même fenetre, 'fink -v' te donne quelquechose, c'est que tu t'es banané dans la configuration de ton environnement avec le fichier ~/.tcshrc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macmarco (16 Mai 2003)

Ca doit être ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai zappé une étape, j'étais trop pressé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci !


----------

